# Handrail building code questions - Canada



## Peterpantz (Oct 26, 2008)

I am installing a handrail and want to be sure I do it to proper code. My main questions are where the Newel post should be. How far from the last tread nose should the newel post sit? also, what is the maximum space allowed between the balusters? I live in Atlantic Canada, and am having dificulty finding any information on the building code of canada as it pertains to my interior handrail. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, 
Peter


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
As far as I understand it, the newel post can actually be on the second step. If you do this, though, the handrail would need to extend past it to meet the line of the first step, and/or return to the post. So put it anywhere you want relative to the first tread.

As for baluster spacing, you shouldn't be able to fit a tennis ball between them.

Good luck.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

schmolze said:


> As for baluster spacing, you shouldn't be able to fit a tennis ball between them.


Wow, that's some tight spacing. Is that a requirement in your area? The international code only prohibits passage of a 4" sphere...That's one big tennis ball! 

I am not much help with canadian codes unfortunately. Here in the states, the handrail must project to the nose of the bottom tread unless it terminates at a newel set on the first tread. If the newel is set on a higher tread, as schmolze said, the handrail would need to extend past the newel, which usually looks like crud. Your best bet is to set the newel at the bottom tread in most cases.


----------



## Lansing (May 8, 2008)

I don't have my code book here now but what thekctermite said will look better is what I would do as well...The baluster spacing is 4" apart max...This is important as the worry is a kid/baby getting their head caught in between them...

You can call the planning office where the building permits are pulled in your area to just double check what they want...


----------



## Peterpantz (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reply...I agree that the Newel post will look better on the last step. Is there any sort of code regulation as to where that needs to be on the step? My thought was to put it far enough back so as to avoid any balusters on that step, and then continue on with 2 on each step after that...Does that make sense?? or Do I need to have it closer to the nose of the bottom step?
Thanks again, 
Peter


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

what is the first step. is it rounded? if so you should use a volute. if the first step is square then notch the newel post halfway into the step. then you can drill, bolt, and then plug the newel. you will still have to install a baluster on the first step. BOB


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Peterpantz said:


> I am installing a handrail and want to be sure I do it to proper code. My main questions are where the Newel post should be. How far from the last tread nose should the newel post sit? also, what is the maximum space allowed between the balusters? I live in Atlantic Canada, and am having dificulty finding any information on the building code of canada as it pertains to my interior handrail. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Peter


This might help.
http://www.amezz.com/cnbcstairref.html


----------



## Lansing (May 8, 2008)

Pretty cool that a Company in the USA shows part off our Canadian National Building Code as the way to go on their web site...


----------

